

Show HN: calendar for hackers in cologne, germany - bitboxer
http://hcking.de/

======
bitboxer
This is a calendar with all relevant events for hackers in cologne. Sorry that
it's in german :) .

We need help in adding new features and (obviously) in improving the design :)
.

If you know an event that is missing, feel free to send a mail.

